# Motor to choose for a city EV ME1003 OR ES-15-6



## jeremyjs (Sep 22, 2010)

cts_casemod said:


> This question has been asked in here before but as my needs are different I would like to ask for the opinion of the more experienced ones...
> 
> I will be converting my car to an EV. I am looking at a maximun range of 20 miles with a 72V 100Amp lithium battery (120Kg incuding BMS).
> 
> ...


The general consensus seems to be to steer clear of permanent magnet motors in general for automotive use, because of the demagnetization issues when you overload them. While regen is nice it's really not worth a whole lot as far as extending your range. If you really must have it I'm don't really know of the European maotor manufacturers, but HPEVS offers a variety of different sized 3 phase motor's and controllers. There may even be a European distributor that carries them.

Forklift motors obviously work just fine also for lower powered systems, so long as you get the right one. Someone else would have to tell you which ones to look for other than a series DC motor; since there are several controllers readily available for them.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

What size car? what car is it?

The ME1003 is too small for a car IMHO. The ES-15-6 motor isn't a ton better. I'd step up to an ES-31B or similar.


----------



## cts_casemod (Aug 23, 2012)

frodus said:


> What size car? what car is it?
> 
> The ME1003 is too small for a car IMHO. The ES-15-6 motor isn't a ton better. I'd step up to an ES-31B or similar.


Its a 99 VW Polo.

Problem with heavy motors is that shipping costs as much as the motor.
The ES-15-6 would cost me 750$ with 300$ shipping.

I have been looking into forklift motors but they are rated for 15 minutes. Someone said on a topic here it could be because of the oil pump, is this true? Most are from breakers and they dont really know a lot or post a lot of info on the auction. Not the same as looking at one.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

their Peak HP ratings are likely for 15 minutes, but they can be run continiously, in most cases, at a lower load.

The PM motors are not well suited for heavier vehicles. Good for motorcycles, not for cars. The ES15 is a small motor too, although people have used them.

Where are you located?

Look locally and save on shipping, a forklift motor would be a good candidate.


----------



## cts_casemod (Aug 23, 2012)

I am from London, UK.
I have looked into ebay UK and found some, but with power ratings from 4 to 12KW (6 to 15HP) for 15 minutes. I dont think I can overload them much more. These motors are expensive in Europe. I can buy them used in here by almost the same price as a new one in the USA.
I have been looking at these. 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Schabmull...043?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3a6eecdd2b
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LINDE-HYD...pply_Material_Handling_ET&hash=item3f1a77ad10
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/48Volt-DC...al_Components_Supplies_ET&hash=item337b7bf249
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bosch-48V...157?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3cca0dc66d
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Motor-mit-hy...32?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item3a7923b520
This is the car being converted


----------



## WarpedOne (Jun 26, 2009)

Have you seen Electro-Vehicles.eu/AC Induction Motors?
For us here in Europe they are probably cheaper than HPEVS shipped from USA.


----------



## MalcolmB (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi cts,
The motors you linked to on ebay are all pump motors. These are generally intended for intermittent use and have female shaft couplings, which makes it difficult to fit a drive coupling.

Decent traction motors do come up occasionally on ebay, but you need to know what to look for to pick the right one. It's well worth skimming through this thread, as it's full of good information and photos: http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/using-forklift-motor-and-choosing-good-7598.html
I'd recommend calling round local fork lift breakers or motor rewinders once you've got an idea what you're looking for.

You can also buy new motors direct from Kostov in Europe: http://kostov-motors.com/tractionmotors/kostovevmotors(ac-dc)/


----------



## cts_casemod (Aug 23, 2012)

MalcolmB said:


> Hi cts,
> The motors you linked to on ebay are all pump motors. These are generally intended for intermittent use and have female shaft couplings, which makes it difficult to fit a drive coupling.
> 
> Decent traction motors do come up occasionally on ebay, but you need to know what to look for to pick the right one. It's well worth skimming through this thread, as it's full of good information and photos: http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/using-forklift-motor-and-choosing-good-7598.html
> ...


To be fairly honest I am in a budjet, however the motor is something that I dont want to mess with, I am afraid to get a used one and may later have problems with rust, brushes or cummutator. I just want to know I am spending my money wisely. 
Same with batteries and controller. If this thing is relliable it should live enought to pay for the investment.
I was checking this motor, what do you guys think about it? Seems to have a resonable power output.

http://kostov-motors.com/tractionmo...dc)/seriesdcmotorsforelectricvehicles/k9144v/
View attachment a6d475d4a29de36940026ff8582a076d_S144E03.pdf


----------



## cts_casemod (Aug 23, 2012)

zsnemeth said:


> Have a look around at the local forklift shops/services, worth it. I've got my motors from a local service.
> If You are there try to find the actual service guy or mechanic and ask Him, not the service, sales or whatever manager!
> You'll need a traction or drive motor, not a pump motor


Have you converted your vehicle? If so what paperwork did you had to complete?


----------



## cts_casemod (Aug 23, 2012)

zsnemeth said:


> Almost finished, about four weeks and she'll be ready. I'm converting a '73 MGB, this is an NCT(MOT) exempt here, so i'll just send the logbook to the tax office for the fuel type change. I think it's different in the UK.



I know with LPG they ask you for some certificate from a garage when you request to change the fuel type to LPG due to safety reasons.
I've heard that from petrol to diesel they only request an invoice from the garage and from the engine and an MOT to make sure the suspension and other components are adequate, never heard about anyone converting to electric thought. I will try to call DVLA. Thanks


----------

